# Spouse Visa Processing Time



## Redrose26 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi to any one reading this thread,

I am an American Citizen and my husband is a British Citizen. We were married in England of this year and are now applying for our spouse visa. I have had to return back to America in order to apply for it obviously. We had sent in all our documents application completed and all November 10, 2010. I had sent them over night and they had received it the next day. It was sent to the New York Con. Embassy. We have not received any emails. Then again I heard from several people on the website Yankees in UK. The they dont send out emails all the time. 

Its been about 15 working days not including weekends or holidays that we have been waiting. I have spent 6 months seperated from husband and its really been hard on us. Its very stessful and even nerve racking since we have been waiting for an answer. Our application is very straight forward. I made sure to label everything and send suffient proof and evidence. 

I really dont know why its taking so long. If any knows how to track applications or how to email them etc. Can you please let me know. I want to spend the holidays with my husband and then the my birthday is coming up..*sighs* Any information is very much appreaciated...

Regards,
Mel


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Redrose26 said:


> Hi to any one reading this thread,
> 
> I am an American Citizen and my husband is a British Citizen. We were married in England of this year and are now applying for our spouse visa. I have had to return back to America in order to apply for it obviously. We had sent in all our documents application completed and all November 10, 2010. I had sent them over night and they had received it the next day. It was sent to the New York Con. Embassy. We have not received any emails. Then again I heard from several people on the website Yankees in UK. The they dont send out emails all the time.
> 
> ...


The standard processing time is up to 50 working days, so you still have some time to go before you can contact WorldBridge and ask what's happening. If you had spent extra $300 (I know it's on top of $1200) for priority service, you'd have got your visa within 15 business days, and usually sooner (I know someone who got it within a week). As it is, you have no choice but to wait until you hear from the consulate. People usually wait around 40-45 business days for non-priority service, but this varies between consulates, time of year and complexity of their application, esp if they had to send in additional documents as requested.
The two consulates that operate priority service (LA and NY I think) deal with priority applications first before they get round to dealing with yours, so in all likelihood they haven't even looked at your application yet.


----------



## Redrose26 (Dec 4, 2010)

Joppa said:


> The standard processing time is up to 50 working days, so you still have some time to go before you can contact WorldBridge and ask what's happening. If you had spent extra $300 (I know it's on top of $1200) for priority service, you'd have got your visa within 15 business days, and usually sooner (I know someone who got it within a week). As it is, you have no choice but to wait until you hear from the consulate. People usually wait around 40-45 business days for non-priority service, but this varies between consulates, time of year and complexity of their application, esp if they had to send in additional documents as requested.
> The two consulates that operate priority service (LA and NY I think) deal with priority applications first before they get round to dealing with yours, so in all likelihood they haven't even looked at your application yet.



--Thank you for your insight and information. When I did do my application they didnt give me the option to do it priority. I honestly would of paid the extra money cause time for me is priceless. So if i dont get option to do it priority what does that mean? Onces again thanks for your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Redrose26 said:


> --Thank you for your insight and information. When I did do my application they didnt give me the option to do it priority. I honestly would of paid the extra money cause time for me is priceless. So if i dont get option to do it priority what does that mean? Onces again thanks for your help.


You can't do anything now I'm afraid. You should have applied for priority service before submitting your online application: https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_PAGE
As it says, you can't apply for it after you've sent off. Your application form is now buried deep in the 'in' tray at NY consulate and will only be considered once they've cleared the priority applications submitted on November 10th.


----------



## Redrose26 (Dec 4, 2010)

Joppa said:


> You can't do anything now I'm afraid. You should have applied for priority service before submitting your online application: https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_PAGE
> As it says, you can't apply for it after you've sent off. Your application form is now buried deep in the 'in' tray at NY consulate and will only be considered once they've cleared the priority applications submitted on November 10th.




-- Your probably right. But we wont lose hope and keep our fingers crossed. Do you think it would be a good idea ro email them? I just really hope I hear from them before the Holidays. We have been apart for too long.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Redrose26 said:


> -- Your probably right. But we wont lose hope and keep our fingers crossed. Do you think it would be a good idea ro email them? I just really hope I hear from them before the Holidays. We have been apart for too long.


They say not to email them until 50 business days have past.


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

Redrose26 said:


> --Thank you for your insight and information. When I did do my application they didnt give me the option to do it priority. I honestly would of paid the extra money cause time for me is priceless. So if i dont get option to do it priority what does that mean? Onces again thanks for your help.


Mel, I feel your pain. Wasn't given the option for priority when I applied either and certainly would have paid for speed! (Maybe because I did the online app through the Border Agency site, not directly through Worldbridge?) Am hoping upon hope I don't have to wait 50 days. My app/documents were delivered December 2.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

I went through A Briggs- in the LA area- I received an email the seventh day after I sent it to their office.. It said due to printer problems at the consulate, they were unable to print my application...I was so upset. My application was sent to A Briggs on a Tuesday, and I didnt get the email untill MONDAY. So I called A Briggs, and they said that my package sat at the secretaries desk ALL WEEK. She forgot it was there.
I said fine, ok. Ill just call the news station in Dallas and see what they had to say. I had an email in 2 hours saying my visa was approved. So, if you sent it direct to the consulate, I cant offer advise. I hope you get some news soon!! Good luck
Pepper Ann


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

The Worldbridge site is currently quoting an average wait time of 15-20 business days, but as Joppa says, they wont handle any queries re: the status of your application unless you have been waiting longer than 50 days.

This message is on the Worldbridge website: 
01 December 2010: Current visa processing times in the USA. 
The UK Border Agency in Los Angeles and New York are currently experiencing a peak in the demand for UK visas due to the holiday season. You are advised to submit your visa application in good time. You can apply for a UK visa up to 3 months in advance of your intended date of travel to the UK. The estimated end-to-end processing time* for visa applications during the month of December is 15 - 20 working days, this is within our customer service standards. You should not confirm any travel plans or book flights until you are informed that your visa has been processed and issued.

*End-to-end processing time: the duration between the date you sent us your documents (see step 6 on the How to apply page on this website) to the date you receive them back.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ladyliberty said:


> The Worldbridge site is currently quoting an average wait time of 15-20 business days, but as Joppa says, they wont handle any queries re: the status of your application unless you have been waiting longer than 50 days.
> 
> This message is on the Worldbridge website:
> 01 December 2010: Current visa processing times in the USA.
> ...


They also say that for settlement visa, the processing time can be up to 12 weeks (60 working days).


----------



## Redrose26 (Dec 4, 2010)

anya said:


> Mel, I feel your pain. Wasn't given the option for priority when I applied either and certainly would have paid for speed! (Maybe because I did the online app through the Border Agency site, not directly through Worldbridge?) Am hoping upon hope I don't have to wait 50 days. My app/documents were delivered December 2.


hi anya

I know what you mean hun. This really has been so fusrtating, stressful, and heartbreaking for us. I also did it threw the Border Agency site as well. At the moment we are on day 18 not including weekends and holidays. It feels like we have been sentenced forwanting to be together. Its been so hard for us cause we have spent so much time apart aready and to think another 50 days? Its like honestly really? It so surreal and inhuman. If we dont hear anything before Christmas. My husband is planning in coming down to Florida to spend the holidays with me and New years eve. But even then if we dont hear anything. That another hurtful good bye..our life on hold just waiting for this spouse visa. Please keep me posted anya how yours is going. I wish you all the best of luck doll.

wishing you all the best,
Mel


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

Redrose26 said:


> hi anya
> 
> I know what you mean hun. This really has been so fusrtating, stressful, and heartbreaking for us. I also did it threw the Border Agency site as well. At the moment we are on day 18 not including weekends and holidays. It feels like we have been sentenced forwanting to be together. Its been so hard for us cause we have spent so much time apart aready and to think another 50 days? Its like honestly really? It so surreal and inhuman. If we dont hear anything before Christmas. My husband is planning in coming down to Florida to spend the holidays with me and New years eve. But even then if we dont hear anything. That another hurtful good bye..our life on hold just waiting for this spouse visa. Please keep me posted anya how yours is going. I wish you all the best of luck doll.
> 
> ...


Those goodbyes are the WORST. We've got one tonight and I am dreading it. Have been going back and forth as often as we can for the past two years (got married in June this year)--all we want is to be able to live together like normal people! 

I really, really hope your visa comes through before Christmas. It's so frustrating to be kept from the person you love. If you're already at 18 days, I can't imagine you won't have it in time! Fingers crossed for you.

I did get an email saying they'd received my application. I'll be pacing until I get my passport back.....


----------



## MrsV (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Mel,

Hang in there and try to stay positive about the whole thing. I am so sorry you have to potentially be away from your hubbie over the holidays. 

It is horrible that you weren't offered priority service. Did you apply through an agency? If you did I would ABSOLUTELY file a formal complaint regarding their negligence about the priority service. This is hugely important and you should not have to suffer by being made to wait potentially 50 business days.

We consulted an attorney in the UK and she told us about the priority service , it was available on the Worldbridge Website. I sent my visa application to the New York Embassy on Friday December 3, 2010 and my visa was delievered to me on December 9, 2010. In less than a week I had my visa.

I would strongly suggest to everyone who applies for the UK spouse visa that they do the priority service, I know it's an additional $300 bucks on top of the $1,200 spent on the visa, but it is well worth it!!!

Please keep us posted on your progress. I am praying that yours will come through soon!!

Monica



Redrose26 said:


> Hi to any one reading this thread,
> 
> I am an American Citizen and my husband is a British Citizen. We were married in England of this year and are now applying for our spouse visa. I have had to return back to America in order to apply for it obviously. We had sent in all our documents application completed and all November 10, 2010. I had sent them over night and they had received it the next day. It was sent to the New York Con. Embassy. We have not received any emails. Then again I heard from several people on the website Yankees in UK. The they dont send out emails all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

Mrs. V, congratulations on getting your visa!

I feel SO STUPID for not having known about the priority service.


----------



## MrsV (Dec 7, 2010)

hey anya,

thank you so much! but please don't feel stupid about the priority service! if our attorney hadn't told us exactly where to look, we would have never known. that's what makes me so mad about this whole process!!! the information is out there, but it's in about 50 DIFFERENT PLACES and no one even tells you where to look. it's horrible because these are people's lives that they are messing with...a 60 business day wait time is absurd. I feel like the worldbridge website is so confusing. when we were preparing my application, my husband and i spent 10 hours a day for about 3 days gathering all of our evidence and documentation. 

how long ago did you apply? where in england are you two living? i wish you both the best of luck!



anya said:


> Mrs. V, congratulations on getting your visa!
> 
> I feel SO STUPID for not having known about the priority service.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

manish126 said:


> hi, all this is an very interesting site where you come to know about lots of things and its very informative and thanks for it..


Yes, ask here first. We all try to help, we've been through the same ourselves or someone we know has, and we don't charge a penny! And if an incorrect info is given, someone will be here quick to put it right. Like wikipedia :thumb:


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

MrsV said:


> hey anya,
> 
> thank you so much! but please don't feel stupid about the priority service! if our attorney hadn't told us exactly where to look, we would have never known. that's what makes me so mad about this whole process!!! the information is out there, but it's in about 50 DIFFERENT PLACES and no one even tells you where to look. it's horrible because these are people's lives that they are messing with...a 60 business day wait time is absurd. I feel like the worldbridge website is so confusing. when we were preparing my application, my husband and i spent 10 hours a day for about 3 days gathering all of our evidence and documentation.
> 
> how long ago did you apply? where in england are you two living? i wish you both the best of luck!


Thanks for the good wishes!

You're exactly right about how difficult it is to find the right information--I just wish I hadn't gone through the Border Agency's website and used Worldbridge directly. Oh well. Nothing to do about it now.

They received my application and supporting documents on 2 December, so I'm sure I've got quite a while to wait. We've got a place in Sheffield at the moment. Eventually plan to go to London. When we're in the States, we're based in Chicago. Where do you live?


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

anya said:


> Those goodbyes are the WORST. We've got one tonight and I am dreading it. Have been going back and forth as often as we can for the past two years (got married in June this year)--all we want is to be able to live together like normal people!
> 
> I really, really hope your visa comes through before Christmas. It's so frustrating to be kept from the person you love. If you're already at 18 days, I can't imagine you won't have it in time! Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I did get an email saying they'd received my application. I'll be pacing until I get my passport back.....



''hugs to Anya'' I understand those goodbyes as well. My goodbye was on the 30th of November, the morning after our son was born, I was still in the hospital, it didn't really hit me until I got home a few days later when I seen he left an 'I love you' note on my keyboard.  

Keep your chin up, I really hope things work out for you!!


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

hollylane said:


> ''hugs to Anya'' I understand those goodbyes as well. My goodbye was on the 30th of November, the morning after our son was born, I was still in the hospital, it didn't really hit me until I got home a few days later when I seen he left an 'I love you' note on my keyboard.
> 
> Keep your chin up, I really hope things work out for you!!


Hollylane, that just breaks my heart! It truly is inhumane to be kept apart right after you've had a baby. I hope your wait time is short. When did you submit your visa application?


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

anya said:


> Hollylane, that just breaks my heart! It truly is inhumane to be kept apart right after you've had a baby. I hope your wait time is short. When did you submit your visa application?



I haven't yet, because we have a newborn I have to wait for his social security card to come, and that takes up to 8 weeks, and I have a bunch of other paperwork I need to do before I can start the visa process. (as well as getting his passport and mine changed name wise) I just hope it all goes by quickly so he doesn't miss to much of our son in his first year! (I don't want it to take a year!)

I'm so glad I found this website, cause trust me I've looked at a lot of places online for information to the point I was gonna spend the extra money and go through an agency, but after reading things on these forums here I'm a lot more confident I don't need to go through an agency and spend at least an extra thousand dollars on it.


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

That makes sense! Better to have your name changed and new passport for you and baby. 

It seems like if you do priority processing it's not a bad wait at all--so you'll be in good shape if you do that. When I got my new social security card after we got married, they said it could take six weeks and I had the card in less than a week. Fingers crossed it all goes quickly for you!


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

anya said:


> That makes sense! Better to have your name changed and new passport for you and baby.
> 
> It seems like if you do priority processing it's not a bad wait at all--so you'll be in good shape if you do that. When I got my new social security card after we got married, they said it could take six weeks and I had the card in less than a week. Fingers crossed it all goes quickly for you!



Yah, I'm still waiting for my social security card! Grrr! It's been about 3 weeks! I'm hoping I get my new drivers license in before the end of the year (though they said it takes up to 14 days and I did it last week, so I should be ok) so I can get my name changed through my workplace, and then not worrying about my w-2 form from my work place. I had no idea the amount of paperwork involved with not only getting my new last name changed, but having a baby as well and getting all his paperwork done as well! I couldn't believe they said 8 weeks for his SS card, so I'm hoping I'll have your luck and get his in sooner then that! 

But you better keep me updated on yourself! I want to know when you get your good news!


----------



## Redrose26 (Dec 4, 2010)

hi hollylane,

Wish you all the best hun and yes use priority!! good luck  If you have any questions dont hasitate to ask.

regards,
mel


----------



## Redrose26 (Dec 4, 2010)

hi everyone,

I was just reading your post and made my eyes watery. This is not easy at all. Monica thank you so much and congratz! I truely am happy for you and thank you for the prayers 

Anya Ill have you know that New York Con is very much busy! I had received an email just today saying in the next 10 days they will have my application done! Mind you I applied November 10, 2010 and didnt get assign to an agent till the 13 so the email states. 

I hope pray that we get it before the holidays. Just receiving this email as lifted a huge weight off our shoulders. Patiences is a virtue..and god am i learning this one big time.

I will keep everyone posted if anything  and i wish you all the best. This will soon all be all over. And in time we will all look back and smile cause we stuck threw it all.

sincerly, 
mel


----------



## MrsV (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, it's so nice to have people on here who understand how hard this all was. I don't know about you, but it's really difficult to explain the whole visa process to people who aren't going through it....they just don't get it. Especially when you're struggling emotionally from being away from your spouse.

@anya: i live in the DC area now, but we're going to be living in London once I move over.
@mel: anytime you need to vent, we are here! keep us posted & try to enjoy the holiday season.

Random question: does anyone know if packages (like my housewares, clothes, etc) sent to the UK will have VAT applied to them? the last thing i want is to pay tax on pots and pans I've had for 5+ years!!!

I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's updates 

Monica


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Redrose26 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I was just reading your post and made my eyes watery. This is not easy at all. Monica thank you so much and congratz! I truely am happy for you and thank you for the prayers
> 
> ...




So you received an email finally Mel? They said theyll have it done in 10 days, what did the email say exactly? I hope they finish my application soon! I keep looking at my email like every 10 minutes lol. 
Hope all is well! Keep me updated and let me know when you hear back from them Ill let you know to


----------



## MrsV (Dec 7, 2010)

KayKay said:


> So you received an email finally Mel? They said theyll have it done in 10 days, what did the email say exactly? I hope they finish my application soon! I keep looking at my email like every 10 minutes lol.
> Hope all is well! Keep me updated and let me know when you hear back from them Ill let you know to


My email basically said that the application has arrived safely at the consulate and that it's currently being processed. 2 days later I got an email saying my visa has been approved/issued and gave me a UPS tracking number. Everything seemed to be a template email. 

When I opened the package from the consulate, they basically returned all of my supporting documentation...pictures, bank statements, everything....all of the supporting documentation was in a seperate envelope. My passport was just loose in the box. I was at least expecting a letter or something in writing....NOPE!! Just my passport with the visa stuck on one of the pages.

I have no complaints since the process was very quick for us, but don't expect any kind of personalized treatment!!


----------



## MrsV (Dec 7, 2010)

hollylane said:


> Yah, I'm still waiting for my social security card! Grrr! It's been about 3 weeks! I'm hoping I get my new drivers license in before the end of the year (though they said it takes up to 14 days and I did it last week, so I should be ok) so I can get my name changed through my workplace, and then not worrying about my w-2 form from my work place. I had no idea the amount of paperwork involved with not only getting my new last name changed, but having a baby as well and getting all his paperwork done as well! I couldn't believe they said 8 weeks for his SS card, so I'm hoping I'll have your luck and get his in sooner then that!
> 
> But you better keep me updated on yourself! I want to know when you get your good news!


Also, I would definitely (if you haven't already) have you and your hubby write 2 seperate covering letters explaining the story of your relationship. I think it definitely helps when you SPELL THINGS OUT for them. The clearer you make your case for the visa officer, the less digging they will have to do.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Cool. I only received the email saying they got it and they will email me with an answer, so still waiting here. I sent mine to Ny not a priority, because I have a lot of things to plan out before I move. Mine is a fiance visa. And I applied on Nov. 15th, they didnt email me until Nov. 29th cuz of Thanksgiving holiday they had off..Im patiently waiting now and hope I hear an answer before Christmas and New Year's. I sent them more than enough info. And me and my fiance both wrote letters, mine was 4 pages lol. And my parents and his parents wrote letters..I cant wait to marry my fiance, weve been together for 5 years now! No more distance is going to be amazing. Im looking forward to living in England


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

MrsV said:


> Random question: does anyone know if packages (like my housewares, clothes, etc) sent to the UK will have VAT applied to them? the last thing i want is to pay tax on pots and pans I've had for 5+ years!!!


You shouldn't have to pay VAT on any personal belongings shipped to the UK in conjunction with your move, unless you include new stuff you bought within the last six months or so, in which case only those items will be subject to VAT.

Mark all shipments "personal household goods" and include a list of what's included, along with estimated purchase dates (just the year for stuff you've owned for "ages"). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

Redrose26 said:


> I had received an email just today saying in the next 10 days they will have my application done! Mind you I applied November 10, 2010 and didnt get assign to an agent till the 13 so the email states.
> 
> I hope pray that we get it before the holidays. Just receiving this email as lifted a huge weight off our shoulders. Patiences is a virtue..and god am i learning this one big time.


Mel, that's fantastic! You're so close!!! I have a really good feeling that you'll get it before the holidays......


----------



## MrsV (Dec 7, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> You shouldn't have to pay VAT on any personal belongings shipped to the UK in conjunction with your move, unless you include new stuff you bought within the last six months or so, in which case only those items will be subject to VAT.
> 
> Mark all shipments "personal household goods" and include a list of what's included, along with estimated purchase dates (just the year for stuff you've owned for "ages").
> Cheers,
> Bev


awesome, thanks bev!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Greetings! I have just read this whole thread with tears dripping down my face. I too am waiting for my settlement visa, hoping to get it before Christmas. I think about the people who work in the NY office every day, loathing them, knowing to them it is just a job. I almost expect to be turned down. 

I got an email on Oct. 28th stating they'd recieved my application. My count (excluding holidays and weekends) is around 31 business days today of waiting to hear about my settlement visa. 

It is so hard to go through this, but I am so glad I know others are going through it as well...


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

Mrs. Andrews, there should be a song "All I Want For Christmas is my Visa!" I hope you get it!

The waiting totally stinks. But you must be close to the end of it! Did you get an email from the consulate giving you an expected wait time?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you so much Anya, I actually was disheartened when I saw some of you got that email, as I haven't gotten anything since Oct 28th which stated:

Please note UKBA service standards for all applications are: to complete 90 per cent of visa applications (except settlement categories) in not more than three weeks, 98 per cent in six weeks and 100 per cent in 12 weeks. The current estimated processing time in New York for UK visa applications is 5 -10 working days plus return mail time, however in certain cases it is necessary to make additional enquiries on an application which will extend the processing time. You will receive a further e-mail advising you of the outcome of your application in due course. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

That's exactly the email I got (and it came on December 7, five days after they'd received my application). It seems like some people get more than that and others don't. Maybe they don't understand how neurotic this process makes us all! We need consistency! : )


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't think they understand at all! It's just a job to them. They are trained to try to catch the bad guys trying to come in illegally, while it takes far too long for the normal people to get through and start living their lives! Have you heard any more word yet on yours? I keep checking the visa processing times... I can't believe they are only giving stats from October! We're half-way through December!

I didn't do the $300 expidition because we feared it wouldn't have gotten done in 15 days anyway and was a waste of money. Now, wishing we would have!!!!


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

I didn't know priority was an option because I didn't apply through the Worldbridge site. If only I'd known!

I've heard nothing and assume I won't till February, which would be 50 days. Ugh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

How are you counting holidays? Are you counting just the days? Before and after? I only ask because do we include English holidays as well since these people work for UK Border Agency? And in England, a lot of people get from Christmas Eve 'til day after New Years off...


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmmm....It must just be official holidays, I'd think. Maybe the 24rd and 27th of December? And then January 3? Although I'm counting December 31, too, just to be on the safe side....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Consulates keep both US and UK holidays, so for December to January, the UK holidays for this year are Dec 25, 26, 27 and 28 and Jan 1, 2 and 3, and will probably close early on Dec 24 and 31. And between Christmas and New Year, usually only a skeleton staff will be in work to deal with emergencies etc.


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm starting to think I should work at the consulate. I like their holiday schedule....

But that's not so bad really---only the 27 and the 3 would be working days anyway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info Joppa! I have figured now that my 50 days will be January 21st and my 60 days will be Feb. 4th. Lets hope it doesn't take any longer!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

I've been reading a lot today, it looks like if you contact the consulate, you get your VISA quite quickly. Have you tried doing this?


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey guys, Im still waiting to hear on my fiance visa ..I hope they will approve it before the holidays but since theyre off so much for the holidays I am not gonna get my hopes up, just want them to take their time, but I hate having my life on hold..I wanna plan my wedding and I cant! I hope you and I all hear from them soon. This is very hard , but will definitely be worth it in the end.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

What is your count today? Yes, all of the best of luck to all of us!


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Well its been over a month since I applied on Nov. 15th, but they didnt email me until Nov. 29th due to Thanksgiving and them having off..So do I count the business days excluding holidays from Nov. 29th? If so then its only been like 15 days..I can wait patiently and my intended date of travel isnt till March 1st and I didnt pay for priority because I have a lot of planning for my wedding to do so Ill wait but its stressing. I just hope it gets approved been waiting to my with my fiance for 5 whole years we have been together long distance it hurts so much but hes so worth it. Hope you all hear something soon, keep me updated! And have a happy holiday and a wonderful new year, definitely a lot to look forward to for 2011!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

KayKay said:


> Well its been over a month since I applied on Nov. 15th, but they didnt email me until Nov. 29th due to Thanksgiving and them having off..So do I count the business days excluding holidays from Nov. 29th? If so then its only been like 15 days..I can wait patiently and my intended date of travel isnt till March 1st and I didnt pay for priority because I have a lot of planning for my wedding to do so Ill wait but its stressing. I just hope it gets approved been waiting to my with my fiance for 5 whole years we have been together long distance it hurts so much but hes so worth it. Hope you all hear something soon, keep me updated! And have a happy holiday and a wonderful new year, definitely a lot to look forward to for 2011!


KayKay! Keep on truck'n! I know it is hard, believe me! I think I'm on my 33rd day today. Every day I wake up and the first thing, literally, the FIRST thing is, go check your email! Maybe today is the day! How bad is that? And these people who work at the UKBA in (well, NY Consulate for me, I don't know about you) haven't a CLUE.

I JUST got married this July. We'd been dating for only 3 years, unlike your 5. I KNOW your pain! You just gotta keep fighting! 

I know ours is going to take longer - I haven't said this on this forum yet, but we were actually given horrible advice from the UKBA themselves, who said to go into the UK on a tourist VISA, then apply from within. We spent 700 POUNDS on that application, just for them to turn around (at the Sheffield office - don't EVER have ANY dealings with them! Horrible beasts!) and tell us that the advice we were given by their own staff was false, and they kept our money and told me to go back to the US! I had to wait weeks for them to send me my passport back! I was sent an official denial letter, so that means technically I was denied a Visa! So we had to explain that when we applied FROM the US. 

We even contacted Damien Green, the guy who is supposed to be in charge of all of this, the minister of state for borders and immigration, who wrote a letter that stated basically, the government had a RIGHT to take our 700 pounds off us, even though it was THEIR people who gave us wrong advice!

I am quite bitter about that whole experience! Some days it is hard to see why we didn't just move over here. We've paid SO much money to the UK government and get treated WORSE than people who commit murders in their countries and get to go to the UK for free!

But hang in there! We all can!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mrs.Andrews said:


> KayKay! Keep on truck'n! I know it is hard, believe me! I think I'm on my 33rd day today. Every day I wake up and the first thing, literally, the FIRST thing is, go check your email! Maybe today is the day! How bad is that? And these people who work at the UKBA in (well, NY Consulate for me, I don't know about you) haven't a CLUE.
> 
> I JUST got married this July. We'd been dating for only 3 years, unlike your 5. I KNOW your pain! You just gotta keep fighting!
> 
> ...


While I can understand your anger and frustrations, please don't take it out on whoever is dealing with your application now. They have nothing to do with it, and getting angry with them only puts their backs up and can delay or even jeopardise your current application. Be polite, reasonable and patient, even if you feel like shouting down the phone!
They were quite correct in keeping your fees, and the onus is on you to research the procedure by studying the UKBA site (it's all there) and not to rely on advice given by anyone (they may probably have misunderstood your query or your situations - immigration rules are complicated and small differences in individual circumstances can alter the steps to be taken).


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Joppa, I would never take my frustration out on anyone. I am quite upset by what you have said.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mrs.Andrews said:


> Joppa, I would never take my frustration out on anyone. I am quite upset by what you have said.


But you have (or that's the way it comes across to your readers)! You will have many more dealings with UKBA in the months and years to come, when you come over to UK, when you apply for ILR and possibly naturalisation as British citizen. All your previous dealings with them are noted and recorded electronically and come up each time you have contact with them. So do keep your feelings to yourself (even if you feel angry) - it won't help your cause.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

You seem to be my only reader. I don't really understand what you think I have done, but I don't appreciate your accusations or harassment on this site. I really thought I'd come here to talk to people who were going through what we are. Instead I'm being bullied by you. Please stop.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mrs.Andrews said:


> You seem to be my only reader. I don't really understand what you think I have done, but I don't appreciate your accusations or harassment on this site. I really thought I'd come here to talk to people who were going through what we are. Instead I'm being bullied by you. Please stop.


I'm not bullying you. I'm helping you. As you can see, I've helped a lot of people on this site from my extensive experience with UK immigration going back 40 years and what I say comes from what I know. You are quite rightly angry at the way you've been treated by UKBA when you made an invalid application for settlement in UK and you are now correctly reapplying from US. What I am saying is that while it's ok to vent your frustrations on an anonymous forum like this, it's very important you keep your cool whenever you have any dealing with UKBA, in the US, in UK, at the airports, in letters, phone calls, emails, whatever. I fear that your anger can spill over next time you have contact with UKBA and you can come across as arrogant and unreasonable. So do keep my warnings to heart - it can only help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, gang, let's take this down a notch. 

Mrs. Andrews, I feel your pain - and have actually been through a variation of this, only with the French authorities. (And I got completely bogus advice from the French consulate, too. It's more common than you would think.) 

Unfortunately, Joppa is right in that if you submit a visa request that is denied, you are out the money you paid up front. That's the case for lots of countries other than the UK (including the US).

You are also stuck in the unpleasant situation of being on the wrong side of some pretty nasty tightening up of UK immigration policies and procedures, thanks to the change in government a few months back.

Joppa isn't accusing you of anything, just warning you that getting bitter is more likely to hurt your case than to help it. (Been there, done that, have all the scars. Oh, and I don't recommend it.)

It sucks having to wait around for them to process your paperwork and grant you your visa. But at this point, it's about your only option. Maybe you'll get lucky and they'll try and clear off their desks before they all leave for the holidays. Or maybe you won't. But take a look at the US Immigration site to see how long some folks have to wait in line to get visas to the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

All we have to do is wait patiently. Theres nothing else anyone of us can do. I actually want them to take their time, I dont want them to deny me a visa because they rushed through it and thought me to be an unacceptable applicant when I have no reason to be denied. So I myself am going to wait here patiently for my approval. I have a lot to look forward to in the meantime, and Im going to try and celebrate the holidays even though Im not with my fiance, soon enough we will be together..Keep your head up Mrs. Andrews..I have a question what did you put for your intended date of travel to the Uk?? Just curious


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

BBC News - Blackburn death crash driver will not be deported

I just stumbled upon this tonight, I read news daily and this one was one that caught my eye. It's a shame. You see people like this shouldnt be allowed to stay in a country that isnt their home country if they did something like this..I cant believe theyre letting him stay there. He committed a crime and now the girl is dead this is sad. But if they let him stay in the country they should let me in , and here I have been worrying for weeks about my application ,...I dont get it 
And not knocking any governments here, at the end of the day its their decision but still , I feel so bad for the girl's family


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

France is in the midst of enacting a law that will allow them to deport a foreigner convicted of a crime - AFTER he has served his prison sentence. The European Court and most member countries of the EU are all over France because this sort of thing is apparently a violation of the Universal Rights of Man, which have been adopted by the EU.

It would be nice if countries could deport even local nationals who have committed particularly heinous crimes. But just shifting them "back home" doesn't really solve the problem, and in the case of local nationals - how are you going to find a country to take them?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

KayKay said:


> All we have to do is wait patiently. Theres nothing else anyone of us can do. I actually want them to take their time, I dont want them to deny me a visa because they rushed through it and thought me to be an unacceptable applicant when I have no reason to be denied. So I myself am going to wait here patiently for my approval. I have a lot to look forward to in the meantime, and Im going to try and celebrate the holidays even though Im not with my fiance, soon enough we will be together..Keep your head up Mrs. Andrews..I have a question what did you put for your intended date of travel to the Uk?? Just curious


You must have a lot of patience KayKay. I'm learning to have some.  My intended date of travel... I think I put January? I knew that it was going to take a long time. Governments are always slow. Fortunately I have a free two-way international flight from my airline that I can use at anytime, with no black-out dates. I included that information in my application. What did you put for yours? Actually, I really hated that part of the application and supporting documents. It was so annoying. Like, show us that you have a plane ticket for a specified date, but, don't buy a plane ticket that is non-refundable (maybe Joppa can jump in and tell us which airline allows this because I have never heard of this), and by the way, we aren't going to tell you when you'll be using that plane ticket, if at all... but, show us you have a plane ticket. LOL.


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

I suppose you could book a refundable ticket, but that would cost a fortune!

I just wish they didn't take your passport with the application. I'm supposed to go to Morocco in January, but can't imagine my visa will have come through. If you're applying for a green card in the US, you don't give up your passport until you have your interview--so at most you're without it for a handful of days.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

My intended date is March 1st hope it will be here by then.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> OK, gang, let's take this down a notch.
> 
> Mrs. Andrews, I feel your pain - and have actually been through a variation of this, only with the French authorities. (And I got completely bogus advice from the French consulate, too. It's more common than you would think.)
> 
> ...


Well, I've asked to be removed from this website but I got no response and a spam newsletter. LOL! There were links to other feeds on that newsletter, which I sat and read, and low and behold, the same attitude is being handed out to other people. It broke my heart to see others in need and just wanting help, and all they would get were accusations with no support or sympathy. These people are wanting help and they have to put up with the same attitude like I said. So, I've decided to just feel sorry instead of upset and continue to post. I may not have years of experience, but I have a heart. And, I might get deleted eventually as well. 

When I come on this forum, like many, I have hope that there will be answers. What a lot of us get are answers... but in a relatively sour way. Like, when a teacher has been teaching the same thing for so long, they asume that the new students should know the information, and if they don't, boy are they stupid. 

Well, we aren't all stupid.

Perhaps I took offense when in reality this is a forum and I shouldn't have let someone get to me. It is laughable when someone who knows nothing about me jumps into a conversation I was having with someone else just to tell me how to act. 

_" please don't take it out on whoever is dealing with your application now. They have nothing to do with it, and getting angry with them only puts their backs up and can delay or even jeopardise your current application. Be polite, reasonable and patient, even if you feel like shouting down the phone!"_

Lol. I don't know anyone who behaves in the way Joppa described, and it is a horrible thing to think that Joppa needs to tell me NOT to act that way. What kind of assumption is that? I hadn't even acted that way in the first place, nor WILL I ever act that way because I'm a very polite and shy person in real life. 

I'm not frustrated anymore, I just feel sorry that apparently Joppa has dealt with these people so much that he assumes everyone must act like it?

Also Bev, like you said, you've been through a similar experience, so as I'm sure you know, it is a very hard thing to lose a lot of money, and for someone, again, to jump into a conversation and tell me:

_"They were quite correct in keeping your fees"_ 

That is just not polite. Again, I understand that there is a lot of information here on this forum, and Joppa is a good source when they want to be, but putting their obviously biased, assuming opinion in on my situation with little information is just not called for. 

I'm not going to fight about it, and I'm not frustrated by it anymore. I have a thick skin now so I'm just going to laugh if this kind of stuff gets written again. And actually, to end the drama, I want to point out something usefull that I saw in a post by Joppa that I wish I'd seen before regarding what they look for:

Maintenance & Accommodation (MAA)

So, awesome Joppa, thanks.
x


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

KayKay said:


> My intended date is March 1st hope it will be here by then.


I hope you'll get it as well! Are you doing anything special for the holidays? My hubby is here so I feel very fortunate for that but he's leaving very very soon so it will be a bittersweet Christmas for us.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

anya said:


> I suppose you could book a refundable ticket, but that would cost a fortune!
> 
> I just wish they didn't take your passport with the application. I'm supposed to go to Morocco in January, but can't imagine my visa will have come through. If you're applying for a green card in the US, you don't give up your passport until you have your interview--so at most you're without it for a handful of days.


Oh I know, right? I can't go anywhere, unless it is an emergency of course, and I pray that doesn't happen. 

I also am going to need to figure out how to change my visa since it will not be issued in my married name (because my passport is not in my married name either!). I hope it is a simple process because I can't WAIT to get my first job in the UK and start my new married life! xxx


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

Mrs. Andrews, I'm sorry this all happened, but I'm glad you're still here!

My husband was supposed to arrive last Saturday, but was cancelled twice at Heathrow and couldn't be rebooked until the 27th. I'm hoping that flight goes.....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mrs Andrews

My apologies if I have upset you in any way. But my intention is always to help, and I wish your current application will go through without a hitch.
As Bev says in her reply, I wasn't accusing you of any wrongdoing, but the tone of your earlier post just raised my concern about the possible effect on your visa application. If, as you say you will always remain calm, polite and reasonable in your dealings with officials, I have worried unnecessarily and we can move on.

Merry Christmas to you and hope 2011 will bring you lots of happiness!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

anya said:


> Mrs. Andrews, I'm sorry this all happened, but I'm glad you're still here!
> 
> My husband was supposed to arrive last Saturday, but was cancelled twice at Heathrow and couldn't be rebooked until the 27th. I'm hoping that flight goes.....


Thanks, lol, they may delete my account but that's OK. I've gotten a lot of info so far, and SUPPORT from people. xx

Oh my gosh! That's crazy! Is it due to the weather like? I know it is terrible to be without each other on Christmas (we've done that a few times) but you'll get to celebrate extra and it will be even better and appreciated than a lot of people.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Mrs Andrews
> 
> My apologies if I have upset you in any way. But my intention is always to help, and I wish your current application will go through without a hitch.
> As Bev says in her reply, I wasn't accusing you of any wrongdoing, but the tone of your earlier post just raised my concern about the possible effect on your visa application. If, as you say you will always remain calm, polite and reasonable in your dealings with officials, I have worried unnecessarily and we can move on.
> ...


Thanks Joppa! I accept your apologies. I hope the same of a happy Christmas to you and yours! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

I wont be with my fiance for the holidays because we need to worry about saving more money I wanna buy our own place once after we get married, so Ive been very depressed this holiday season. Im trying to get by and looking at it in a good way, as this will be my last christmas in the united states for a while, im going to enjoy my family's company and keep looking forward to whatthe new year brings! keep me updated Mrs.Andrews and enjoy your husband's time while he is here


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone, and Merry Christmas! I wanted to let you all know some good news...

I sent an email to World Bridge on the 17th of this month asking if there was any further information they needed regarding our VISA. We were told they couldn't do anything about the VISA, yadda yadda. 

We got a call this morning from UKBA in New York, went through a short interview, and were told our Settlement VISA was approved and will be here by Christmas!

Our total wait time was 38 business days. We did NOT use the express service. 

We truely have had our Christmas miracle.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Omg that is amazing I am beyond happy for you!!
Questions:
What was the number they called you from, just so I know if they happen to call me too I will not ignore it lol.

And what kind of a short interview was it, what questions did they ask you??

So happy for you! Lots of luck and a very merry christmas and happy new year!


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a wonderful Christmas present!!!!!


----------



## MrsV (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm moving to the UK tomorrow! I hope everyone gets their visas soon, good luck to everyone! x


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck on the move Mrs V!! What have you used to ship your belongings to the Uk?


----------



## kalorama (Dec 29, 2010)

Joppa said:


> The standard processing time is up to 50 working days, so you still have some time to go before you can contact WorldBridge and ask what's happening. If you had spent extra $300 (I know it's on top of $1200) for priority service, you'd have got your visa within 15 business days, and usually sooner (I know someone who got it within a week). As it is, you have no choice but to wait until you hear from the consulate. People usually wait around 40-45 business days for non-priority service, but this varies between consulates, time of year and complexity of their application, esp if they had to send in additional documents as requested.
> The two consulates that operate priority service (LA and NY I think) deal with priority applications first before they get round to dealing with yours, so in all likelihood they haven't even looked at your application yet.


Mel,

So sorry you are going through this. I am American and moved to London with my UK/US citizen husband last March. I too was told that I had to return to NY to apply for the spouse settlement visa and it could take several months. But as we had been married more than 4 years, I think my application was in a different category. I paid the extra $300 and my visa was ready in a couple of days. The consulate gets backed up at certain times of year and is not very forthcoming about information. Did you have a lawyer helping you? Our lawyers got the background info for us. Good luck!


----------

